# Grizzly G0709 Question



## Mike8623 (Nov 29, 2016)

Got a question on my G0709 lathes guys. The saddle wheel has a lot of backlash in it. How do I get the backlash out. It looks like the carriage handwheel for the saddle engages the rack via a gear, I would think there is some way to take the slop out of it. Does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 29, 2016)

There is more than one gear in the gear train from handle to rack.  The play could be in any one of them or more likely due to a combination of play in all of them.  The rack to output gear joint might be tightened by shimming the rack lower to reduce the backlash there if it is excessive, but making the other gears tight would require the major work of making new gears and/or changing the center distances between the gears.  Does the backlash cause any specific problems?  Using the hand wheel scale to move the carriage accurately is difficult due to each revolution of the hand wheel coming out to a weird number of distance traveled (at least on my Kent 13x40).  I find it more useful to just use an indicator with a magnetic back placed on the ways and reading the carriage travel that way.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 29, 2016)

Every manual machine has some backlash.  The carriage is usually the worst.  Machinists handle it by taking up the slack by feel before starting to count revolutions of the handle.  Always approach each cut by turning the handle the same way, which eliminates the backlash.

If you can't live with that, then install a DRO, which will always show you the exact position of where the carriage is.


----------



## Mike8623 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the response guys. There is about .060 play in it.  I can see the gear move as I move the wheel. It looks like to me it is the engagement between the gear and the teeth of the rack. When I turn the wheel I can see the gear turn instantly and the slop is inbetween when the gear engages the teeth on the rack. I see no way to improve this without a new gear.

I can manually turn the handle and take the up the slack while machining before making the cut to cure it or I could use a magnetic based gauge to measure, I guess the long story is I can live with it, just thought I would fix it if I could.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a G0709 and have about the same back lash in the crank also.  I never use the graduations on the carriage hand wheel so never had a concern.  I used to use a 2" travel dial indicator on the lathe bed to control the depth of cut/boring in the Z-axis.  I went with a 2-axis DRO from TPACtools.com this past summer.

Bruce


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 30, 2016)

I am not at home now, but that sounds like about what I have.

If I need precision Z movement, I put a 1" travel indicator (with a magnetic back) on the ways, with the tip touching the cross slide.  Then I can easily adjust carriage position by 0.001" if necessary.  You can get magnetic backed dial indicator from MSC for $25.  I also have a 2" like Bruce, but I don't use that one as often as I find it more cumbersome.

DRO is on my Christmas list.


----------



## Johnnybar (Dec 1, 2016)

If I understand correctly, your issue is with the carriage and not the crossfeed.  Either requires taking up backlash before starting a cut so the dial indicator answers already given should be your easiest and most accurate remedy.  To address how to reduce the carriage backlash...not really an easy fix I know of.  Most lathes are not meant to be relatively free from backlash on this axis unless CNC driven.


----------



## Mike8623 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks guys, I guess my question has been answered. I don't do enough lathe stuff to justify a DRO and besides I don't know how to work one. I went to Gunsmith school years ago and they didn't have such items back then or at least the school didn't have them, Heck they wouldn't even let us use the power feed on the mills until our second year.


----------



## Johnnybar (Dec 1, 2016)

You don't need a DRO...just get a 1" dial indicator.  Ebay has new Shars for $10.95 and new chinese + various used brands for even less.  Magnets are $4 or just hot glue one you have lying around onto it.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 2, 2016)

Johnnybar said:


> You don't need a DRO...just get a 1" dial indicator.  Ebay has new Shars for $10.95 and new chinese + various used brands for even less.  Magnets are $4 or just hot glue one you have lying around onto it.



Magnetic backed ones cost no more.  You can attach it to the ways with the point touching the cross slide and accurately measure carriage travel.

I also use it for boring or internal threading.  I run the carriage tip the tool is touching the end of the bore, and put the dial indicator so it shows about 90 degrees needle movement before you hit the end to give me warning of when to drop the half nut or release the carriage power feed.  An easy way to avoid crashes.

Like this $16 one:
http://www.shars.com/magnetic-indicator-back-w-1-dial-indicator


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 2, 2016)

Got my indicator set up from CDCOtools.com.  I bought the 2" one listed below.  My G0709 now has a DRO so the indicator is at my Clausing.

Bruce


----------



## Mike8623 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yep guys I think I'll just buy one of the indicators, but I'm 66 so I think I'll get a 2 inch, eyes aren't what they used to be.  Anybody out there with one of these machines the G0709 have their GearBox leak a tad??


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Mike,

I've had my G0709 for a little over a year, no leaks at all.  I couldn't be happier with my lathe.

Bruce


----------



## Johnnybar (Dec 3, 2016)

Mike8623 said:


> Yep guys I think I'll just buy one of the indicators, but I'm 66 so I think I'll get a 2 inch, eyes aren't what they used to be.  Anybody out there with one of these machines the G0709 have their GearBox leak a tad??


Where is the leak exactly?


----------



## Mike8623 (Dec 3, 2016)

Well it looks like it is on the bottom of the gearbox. It is hard to see due to the way the lathe sits on the stand and the side gear box is located. It appears there is a seam where the front panel of the gear box is located and it may be leaking there....the oil is on the bottom of the gear box and leaks down into the chi[ tray. I put some sealant on the seam and glued a little piece of wood to the stand so I could see if it pools there. Eventually I will pull that cover and redo the whole thing.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mike8623 said:


> Yep guys I think I'll just buy one of the indicators, but I'm 66 so I think I'll get a 2 inch, eyes aren't what they used to be.



The 2" isn't the dial diameter, but the length of travel.  They all have the same size dial.

A 2" travel indicator is about 5" long, which can be inconvenient.

No oil leaks with mine.


----------



## Johnnybar (Dec 4, 2016)

Mike8623 said:


> Well it looks like it is on the bottom of the gearbox. It is hard to see due to the way the lathe sits on the stand and the side gear box is located. It appears there is a seam where the front panel of the gear box is located and it may be leaking there....the oil is on the bottom of the gear box and leaks down into the chi[ tray. I put some sealant on the seam and glued a little piece of wood to the stand so I could see if it pools there. Eventually I will pull that cover and redo the whole thing.


Have some permatex ultra black on hand when you tear it down to reseal it.  That stuff works great and you don't have to have a replacement gasket.   It looks like that gear box has the entire front face and a small panel on the lower right side that are removable in addition to numerous shafts and levers that exit the case.  Hope you find it on the first try. But just in case, good luck tracking that bugger down.


----------



## Mike8623 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the info guys, the permatex ultra black comment was exactly the type of comment I was looking for, I'll need a good sealer. Got about 2 ft. of snow last night so winter is here to stay, hoping to see the road grader coming up our road pretty quick otherwise we ain't going nowhere. Bout time to put the tree up and maybe watch a moose walk by, life is good. Remember the reason for the season guys.


----------

